# Springfield College Lieutenant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lieutenant*
Springfield College 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/24/2021







DIVERSITY

*Job Description:*
The Springfield College Department of Public Safety is a full-service police agency that serves the College Community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week. The Operations Lieutenant will ensure compliance for all state mandates related to State Police Licensing, firearms qualifications and other training related issues. Assist ranking officers with the operations, supervision, and administration of the department and the performance of specific collateral duties. The Operations Lieutenant will be the point of contact during the hiring process for new officers; will conduct hands-on training during the summer months and over winter breaks to keep officers up to date on the latest techniques and law updates; facilitate training for personnel within the department. Instructs, trains and drills personnel in all police related skills and abilities, and keeps accurate training records for all Public Safety employees.
*Duties and Responsibilities:*
Responsible for all aspects of personnel scheduling (including duty assignments, training assignments, special event coverage (Operation Plans / Safety Plans driven by NIMS) and conducts debriefings after large-scale events as needed; processes all time off requests (vacation / sick / holiday / FMLA / personal etc.); responsible for entering and approving payroll in ADP Payroll system for all Public Safety employees or as directed by Chief and /or designee.
Supervise and evaluate efficiency and competency of shift/department personnel, conducts performance appraisals and recommends personnel actions for subordinate personnel; counsels and coaches subordinates regarding professional development and job performance; assist Administrative Lieutenant with the creation of policies and procedures. Follow, and support all policies, procedures, standards and guidelines; train and instruct subordinates in same.
Responsible for all aspects of employee relations as it relates to assigned staff. This includes but is not limited to, time and attendance approvals, performance reviews, discipline and hiring of staff.
Command emergency incidents on a daily basis; respond to emergencies and protects life and property by directing activities of others during emergencies.
Must have knowledge of and be willing to assist as needed with Clery, VAWA, Title IX, Uniform Crime Reports as well as policies and procedures; Manage all reports and ensure accuracy and compliance as well as maintain departmental records; supervise, train, and/or evaluate officers relative to policies and procedure driven by the Massachusetts Accreditation Commission standards.
Attend meetings with other agencies and the community. May be assigned one or more additional tasks such as event planning, field training, firearms instructor, CPR / First Aid / AED instructor, evidence control, defensive tactics, fitness officer, quartermaster, armorer, vehicle maintenance, in-service training coordinator, etc.
Complete monthly and yearly reports as outlined by state and federal law. Gather and organize legal evidence.
Perform uniform and vehicle inspections.
*Position Type:* Full Time Regular

*Appointment Months Per Year:* 12 month

*Posted Date:* Aug 16, 2021

*Requirements:
Requirements:*
Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice is required; Master's degree in Criminal Justice is preferred.
Successful completion of an approved full-time Massachusetts Police Training Council (MPTC) police academy or Massachusetts Special State Police (SSPO) Academy.
Must obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms (Class A Large Capacity) in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.
Must be able to read and speak English.
Must pass a background check and psychological evaluation.
Must possess a valid driver's license, and candidate's Driver history must be approved by the college's vehicle insurance carrier for operation of all police or college vehicles.
Must possess Special State Police Officer (SSPO) Certification, or the ability to obtain one within 60 days. Candidate must maintain these certifications to remain a licensed police officer.
Candidate must maintain these certifications to remain a licensed police officer.
*Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities:*
Must have knowledge of and be willing to assist as needed with Clery, VAWA, Title IX, Uniform Crime Reports as well as policies and procedures.
Knowledge of organizational structure, workflow, and operating procedures.
Knowledge of laws, regulations, methods, and techniques in areas of specialty.
Supervise, train, mentor and direct staff.
Ability to organize, prioritize, and schedule work assignments.
Provide legal depositions and testimony.
Strong interpersonal and communication skills and the ability to work effectively with a wide range of constituencies in a diverse community.
Intermediate proficiency with Microsoft Office Suite, Advanced knowledge of ARMS, EOPSS, CJIS, Coplink, CrimeNtel.
Able to exchange detailed and routine information to a broad range of constituents both internal and external while having access to sensitive and/or confidential information.
Able to handle sensitive issues and facilitate collaboration at the highest level.
Identify needs/concerns of others, determine potential solutions, resolve or redirect appropriately.
Persuade, gain cooperation and acceptance of ideas or collaborate on significant projects with key internal constituents.
Resolve conflict, negotiate or collaborate on major projects. Handle sensitive issues and facilitate collaboration at the highest level.
Develop and maintain relationships with key contacts to enhance work flow and work quality.
_*This position has been design* _*at* _*ed as forward facing and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status, or an attestation to the same effect, will be required. Individuals may seek ADA accommodations or a religious exemption, upon request with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival.*_
*At Springfield College, we offer competitive and generous benefit options for employees and their families.*
Tuition benefits for employees and dependents
Tuition exchange program for dependents
Generous paid time off benefits
Paid Sick Leave Benefits
403(b) retirement plan (TIAA) with a generous college match
Medical, Dental and Vision plan(s)
Health Reimbursement Arrangement (HRA)
Flexible Spending Accounts (health care expenses and dependent care)
Life and accident insurance plans
Long-term disability
Optional voluntary benefits
Employee Assistance Program (EAP)
Wellness benefits and programs
Free use of our state-of-the-art Wellness Center
Discounts on campus and with local businesses
*Springfield College is committed to enhancing diversity and equity in education and employment. To that end, the College welcomes candidates from all backgrounds and lived experiences, who will contribute to a culture of inclusion and respect. For more information about Springfield College's position on diversity and inclusion, please visit our Office of Inclusion and Community Engagement.*


----------

